# Almost Reese's Peanut Butter



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 31, 2008)

Peanut butter Bars
1/3 box of graham crackers crushed (about 1 1/2 cups)
1/2 tsp cinnamon 
1 cup butter ---2 sticks
2 tsp pure vanilla 
1 1/2  cup peanut butter smooth or chunky 
3 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1 12 ounce bag of chocolate chips

 
Whirl graham crackers in food processor to fine crumbs.  One third of a box is usually one cello wrapped pkg. Mix in cinnamon and set aside
Melt butter in a large sauce pan.  Remove from heat and add the vanilla and peanut butter and mix well.   Add the powdered sugar and the graham cracker crumbs.  Stir until well combined; it will be a stiff dough.  Pat dough into a 9x13 pan.  Melt chocolate chips in a heavy sauce pan over very low heat (double boiler)  Add 1/4 stick butter and 2 tbl vanilla spread the chocolate  over the peanut butter 
Layer.  Refrigerate for one hour before cutting
 
These are real easy to make and my folks loved them.  One comment that they were all most reese;s Pea Nut butter cup


----------



## Sedagive (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, I've got to try this.  My daughter will go nuts (no pun intended).


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is another one to try.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Gramps,
 the grandbabies will love this as I'm sure so will their parents.
kadesma


----------

